# Coffin for sale



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not a joke and not trivia to some but a thread from another forum I frequent made me chuckle.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dark humour for sure Paul, but I had a chuckle too.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wonderful and so apt.

They were always so wonderful AFTER they have gone. 
I wonder is this because they have just sat in a corner the last few years and slurped their cuppa and been happy.

Not bitching and complaining like the rest of us.

Ray.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

>> My father died in Australia years ago and the airline mislaid his ashes on the way back to England. It took about a fortnight of him flying to and fro before he was found and delivered to us.

Think of the Air Miles he earned though!!!!

Colin


----------

